# Solved: Gparted problems



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

What's wrong with Gparted and what is fd0? I'm guessin that fd=floppy disk or floppy drive. If that's the case then Gparted is looking for a drive that doesn't exist because my computer doesn't have a floppy drive.



> [email protected]:~$ sudo -s
> [sudo] password for leonardo:
> [email protected]:~# gparted
> ======================
> ...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi absolutezero1287,

Yes, /dev/fd0 is the standard floppy disk drive device name.

Never having used gparted, I would surf for gparted documentation on the Internet to discern its parameters, so that you might be able to direct it upon invocation to the hard disk you wish to repartition.

See Gparted documentation here. Note: the doc size is 4MB for the HTML which includes a lot of image screen shots.

-- Tom


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Well, thanks for the input but I managed to solve the problem.
I noticed a similar error message as I turned on my PC. So I entered the BIOS and changed the Floppy disk option to "Not Installed". It's all good now.

Just to be sure I opened gparted from the terminal. This time it opened faster because it wasn't searching for my nonexistent floppy drive. No error messages.

Case solved!


----------

